# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Dogo, light ground robot, General Robotics Ltd., Beit Nehemia, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - General Robotics Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

DOGO : tactical combat robot by General Robotics Ltd.

Published on May 3, 2016




> The DOGO Robot is a light robot, armed with a 9 mm Glock pistol. It is your robotic "watch dog" at the field.
> 
> The DOGO Robot provides your team with live video reconnaissance and the ability to neutralize threats remotely via a simple and intuitive operator control unit. 
> 
> The DOGO Robot is the ultimate robot for SWAT and special operation teams, law enforcement agencies, and first responders. 
> 
> The DOGO Robot is controlled by the Ranger RCU, a "Point & Shoot" interface that allows to designate the weapon towards a target simply by touching the target as it appears on the screen.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Introducing: Israeli 12-Kilo Killer Robot"

by Barbara Opall-Rome
May 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

DOGO™ : Tactical Combat Robot by General Robotics Ltd.

Published on Jan 16, 2018

----------

